# Duracoat Question



## JCR (Mar 22, 2018)

Hopefully someone can help me out.  I have an old 93 Spanish Mauser that I'm redoing and was going to Duracoat the barrel.  Can I coat the inside of the receiver without causing issues with the bolt?  I'm afraid that if I don't coat it it won't look good but don't want to cause issues with the bolt operation.  Any help would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## GLS (Mar 23, 2018)

Duracoat is not Kryptonite.  If you decide to paint the inside of the receiver, the bolt will eventually cut through the coating in places of contact.  A big issue will be de-greasing a century of oil and grease for proper adherence on the areas that won't receive wear and tear.  If it were my gun, I wouldn't bother painting the insides; any cosmetic value is exceeded by the trouble in preparation and application.  An unpainted surface looks a lot better than a painted surface losing paint. I have used Duracoat on shotguns and even with attention to preparation and application, it will chip, but it is still worth doing.  Gil


----------



## JCR (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks for the help GLS.  This is the first time trying it so just trying to be cautious.


----------



## GLS (Mar 24, 2018)

Can't stress enough proper preparation including sanding to rough up the surface and de-greasing.  The "shake and spray" kit eliminates the need for a compressor or air brush and a coarse Scrubbie is included for roughing up the blued surface.  Follow instructions on allowing it to cure as well.  It is more susceptible to dings and chips if used before it properly cures.  Gil


----------



## plumber_1969 (Jul 2, 2018)

I may be a little late for this but here goes. I recently did a ruger m77 mark 2 and a tc encore both are 280 calibers. The prep work is what took the longest time and I used brake cleaner and carb cleaner plus a green scotch bright pad. I even used 0000 steel wool where I has some minor rusting. Both exceeded my expectations and as others have said, the prep work is important! The reason I used the other cleaners is they are under high pressure and using that plastic straw will really help get debris out of the small places. Please wear eye protection while doing this. Brake cleaner does not feel good in your eyes, ask me how I know. I used a hair dryer on high heat between coats although its not necessary. The extreme humidity we have right now and Iu was doing this in my garage, I felt it was necessary to stop condensation from happening. I also, preheated the parts with the hair dryer.


----------



## jglenn (Jul 2, 2018)

much better off using air dry Cerakote if you don't or can't use the heat dry version.. Duracoat is way to brittle for me.  works OK on stocks.


----------

